# Need Elf Hat Help (Second Half)



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

There is absolutely no way I?m going to finish this second half on my own.  The spawn/catch rates are evil.  Would anyone be willing to share?  I?ll do my best to share back.  Please post your ID and I?ll add you.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Dec 4, 2018)

I'll try and help if I can, but I'm sharing with a lot of people and having a catch rate so terrible I might only be able to give one or two per batch if I keep trying to return the favour to everyone. My ID is 5943-7509-019


----------



## LaFra (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes pls, add me too
ID: 7718 8287 914


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Sent requests to you both.


----------



## Loveablegal (Dec 4, 2018)

I can help too my Id is 0173 6766 687


----------



## Ras (Dec 5, 2018)

I can try because my main partner and I are almost done. I'll friend request you and my game name is Greg.


----------



## ESkill (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a bunch of green ones and a ton from the first half if anyone still needs some


----------

